# Eddha-Fe?



## ORION (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello all;

I wonder if anyone could tell me, which type of Fe ( Fe+2 or Fe+3) is in Eddha-Fe chelate.

Also I am curious about your point of view with this chelate. So, "what do you think about it?"

Regards


----------



## ORION (Jan 19, 2005)

Nobody knows?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Fe3+

It is a very water soluable chelate which leads me to believe it would not be very useful in our tanks. The Chelate would quickly breakdown and the Fe whould probably bind to other compounds, like PO4, and become useless to the plants.


----------



## ORION (Jan 19, 2005)

+3 so it is useless for me. also it breakdowns easily. 

Now I think, I will use Edta+fe(+2)SO4.7H20 mix for Fe(+2) .

I like using self mixes more than commercial ones. 
But I am looking for better mix. I read that EDDHA is more stable than EDTA. In the post it was writting that EDDHA can ressist under pH=10, altough EDTA can ressist under pH=6. After 6 , it writes "it loses its effectiveness".
I want to give iron via substrate with iron clay balls. I can find EDDHA-Fe granule form in my country(but I learned it is not very effective due Fe+3 form, with this post).

Is it possible providing iron with clay and liquid EDTA-Fe mix, via substrate? 

I want to use all root advantages of plants against algea.

Thx for reply, Dennis.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

> Flourish Iron™ is a highly concentrated (10,000 mg/L) ferrous iron (Fe+2) gluconate supplement. It should be used in those cases where the iron requirements exceed that which can be delivered by Flourish™ at the recommended dose or signs of iron deficiency appear (such as short and slender stems or yellowing between veins.) Plants are able to much more easily derive a benefit from Flourish Iron™ than from EDTA-iron sources because all EDTA iron is in the ferric (Fe+3) state. Since plants require iron in the ferrous state, additional physiological energy must be expended in order to extract the ferric iron from EDTA-iron and then convert it to the ferrous form.


 Taken straight from the Seachem website regarding their Flourish Iron product.

This seems to be a very useful form of Fe. I have read that it is more available to the plants than other Fe forms and also I believe I have heard thta it holds up better in our water parameters and light situations. Basically the chelator is very stable and strong but still very easily broken down by the plants. LIke I said, I am not chemist, I am just going by previous internet reading and others experiences/postings.
HTH!


----------



## ORION (Jan 19, 2005)

Thta-New think for investigate to me-thx.
I started to use EDTA-Fe form but I didn't buy it exactly prepared.

I mix Fe(2)SO4.7H2O with edta in distilled water. So I suppose to provide Fe(2) form. But Edta-Fe form which sales by chemical departments has Fe+3.

I believe that Seachem has good products. But I have an urge to use own ones. I like this. I tried to buy Fe-gluconate but it isn't available if you want it less than 24 kg.

Also I am not a native speaker so it is hard to understand some short term for me like HTH :???: 

Being chemist is not important to me. I like discussions about Fe :smile:

Thx Dennis


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

sorry, HTH= Hope that helped. We actually have a glossery which may be very helpful for people new to the hobby or unfamiliar with internet lingo.

I am not a chemist either, so someone else will have to tackle the chemical equations for you.


----------

